# Garage Coffee Cave...



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

My coffee geek out has been relegated to the garage but I kinda like it...note Brompton for eco friendly emergency bean replenishment runs


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks good to me! Peaceful!

Do you use your Brommy much?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That could be so lovely. Get yourself a cosy battered arm chair, and a little table with a pile of books/magazines/whatever and a little heater, bliss.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice setup. Liking the Brooks on the Brommie.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

MildredM said:


> Looks good to me! Peaceful!
> 
> Do you use your Brommy much?


I do, I am freelance so dart around London on it...like great coffee equipment they are just a great investment and imho everything else is a pale imitation.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Functional - perfect!

That's one of the most pimped out classics I've seen too


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Brooks saddle by the looks... I had a Brooks years ago (which has since gone missing..) all it was, was a piece of stretched leather.. Looked like a razor blade but was very comfy.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

mcrmfc said:


> I do, I am freelance so dart around London on it...like great coffee equipment they are just a great investment and imho everything else is a pale imitation.


Fantastic! Mine is 14 years old now. Still makes me smile when I use it (rarely) and when I spot one in use!


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

Nice hopper on your Fiorenzato. What make is that, please?


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Rhys said:


> Brooks saddle by the looks... I had a Brooks years ago (which has since gone missing..) all it was, was a piece of stretched leather.. Looked like a razor blade but was very comfy.


Clearing out my dad's house, I found a box full of Brooks saddles.. All just lump of leather stretched across tow bits of metal.. Still comfy.


----------



## mcrmfc (Sep 17, 2016)

It's just a piece of acrylic tube from ebay, though it is good quality with nice thick walls. I hold it in place with a rubber gasket that fits snuggly in the throat of the grinder. Then a tamper base on a threaded rod.


----------

